# fog light ?



## SENTRAgt1426 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey everyone my girlfriend jus got a 08 nissan sentra, its the base model, I think 2.0, just wondering if there is a write up or DIY for changing the fog lights (i searched couldnt find one), do the plastic cut outs pop out or do I need to cut them out? Do I need to take the bumper off to install the fogs?

thanks


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

First find out if your car is prewired for fogs - I don't think the base was anyway. If by chance it is, then I would recommend getting the OEM ones - a little bit on the expensive side but worth it in the long run. If your car is not prewired, there are aftermarket fogs made specifically for your car as they come with all the necessary hardware to mount them properly. BTW, yes you do have to cut those holes out and I would definitely remove the bumper to do all this.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it'll be pretty difficult to wire in OEM fogs plus changing out the light stalk. Even if it's prewired, it's not as simple as plugging 'em in.


----------



## SENTRAgt1426 (Dec 8, 2010)

Damn they didnt make it easy as plug n play huh, ok thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 30, 2009)

I have the same base model 08 and mine came prewired. Haven't attempted an installation yet though.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Should be prewired. If you get the Nissan kit, it should be pretty easy.


----------

